# Minerals research Holland



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Good to see another Dutchman besides myself trying to plug his finger in this darn CCD Dyk hole. Do you know if he is heading to CALI?


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

He has got test programs in Florida which has lots of hive beetles and lots of commercial beeks also. He said he will be here 2 more months. Right now he is concentrating on the Texas Coast and gathering data and test sites. It all makes sense and I can tell his heart is all in this endeavor. Hopefully as the line of volunteers from our association were long, wanting their yards to be a test ground so I left. He puts the mineral rich patties in 1/2 of the hives and 1/2 is just a placebo but outa the same patty material. He knows what he is after and has never kept bees. But he was extremely knowledgable about the life cycles of bees.
Hopefully our association will put out findings and issues from the beeks that have accepted his testing. 
I wish him and all of us that his theory will work and help save the bees and extend their lives like they used to be.


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I can groove on what he's doing. But what attracts bees screams to the friggin SHB. Maybe those minerals in a soluble solution for water, I add livestock salt in the water for the bees & they seem to prefer that over just water.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Where in the heck do they experience 38% losses from CCD?


----------

